# This is gunna turn out sick.... One more A3 on Air.



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Been in the VW community for awhile now, had a 08 GTI, then a MK3 Jetta VR6 (for about a week) then i drove an E36 M3 for awhile but eventually i had to come back to the VAG with a 07 Audi A3.

This is our starting point, just the way i got it.
Has a set of Eibach lowering springs installed by the dealer and a set of beat up ASA wheels, but the rest of the car was cherry. 2.0T DSG

















Shortly after buying the car, the parts started to pile up.

















































At first it was going to be a simple Air build, nothing fancy, but that soon changed as we decided to go big or go home. Dual tanks, Dual compressors, and hardlines where in order. 

Initial layout and planning. 









Let the build begin.









































Finally starting to take shape. 









Welding perches for the tanks.

















Mmmmmmmmm









This is where we are now. 
*Hardlines where designed and fabricated by Sean Landregan AKA. CorradoSean*








Nothing is lined up or tightened down in this pic. The floors still need to be wrapped, hardlines need to be polished and a few fittings need to be replaced, like the ones at the bottom of each tank. But we should be wrapping this up in the next week or two.

*MORE PICS AND UPDATES TO COME SOON*


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

New *Rotiform* splits are being built as we speak. Will be the first set ever of these new wheels. Cant wait!!!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Quality right out of the gate. Good job.:beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks good Travis. :thumbup:


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

hatch set-up looks superb :thumbup:


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks, looking forward to posting a finished picture.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

meh


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

corrado_sean2 said:


> meh


:laugh:


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Meh? You douche bag. Its your work.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

lol... looks good though... cant wait to see the end result...


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

in for results


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

you should do yourself a favor and throw them rear bags out before you bother installing them..dont cut your car up for them cus you will be switching them out for better ones anyways


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

In before the win


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

insert clever name said:


> you should do yourself a favor and throw them rear bags out before you bother installing them..dont cut your car up for them cus you will be switching them out for better ones anyways


not afraid to cut s h i t here lol


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Why two tanks? Seems a bit overkill, with both of the compressors feeding into one tank you'll have all the on-demand air you'll need (not to mention your compressors won't be running for ages trying to fill those tanks individually...ask me how I know).


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks good so far, in for final result


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

nice. :thumbup: opcorn:

should've gone with dcups in the rear. :thumbup:


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Let's hurry and work on this thing more Travis


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Why two tanks? Seems a bit overkill, with both of the compressors feeding into one tank you'll have all the on-demand air you'll need (not to mention your compressors won't be running for ages trying to fill those tanks individually...ask me how I know).


just for looks. and they should fill both tanks at the same time. they are joined by the manifold.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Subscribed! Great work so far!


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> not afraid to cut s h i t here lol


I just cut my car up for them then realized the design sucks and switched them out. So now I have no nipples lol


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

You cut off your nipples? Like the guy from The Wall?


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Not much we can do while we wait for suede to show up, so we did a little wiring. MK5/A3's dont like when you unplug the batteries.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

nice build dude.. :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

so jealous of that trunk setup


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking great man! Can't wait to see some more progress


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice! I can't wait to see the rest of it :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Looks good :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Looks good :beer:


Get out of here Karl! 

OP :thumbup:


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Suede showed up today, so now we can finally do work!


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Cant wait to see the final product :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see that trunk done! :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Get out of here Karl!
> 
> OP :thumbup:


Get out.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Got a little work done today. Fabbed up the floor. basic design is done, still needs a little fine tuning. Gunna work on it all day tomorrow. Goal is to have the back done by that night.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Theres so much WINNING! going on in that drive way


----------



## elrich_d (Aug 6, 2008)

SorryIfarted said:


>


got more pics of the vw in the back? looks slammed


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

That's sean's mom's eos.... It will be at h2o


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

old wheels. new ones will be here wednesday


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

corrado_sean2 said:


> old wheels. new ones will be here wednesday


what setup is that running?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

air lift slam xls front and rear with auto pilot management


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Dope Eos :beer::beer:


----------



## baldoner01 (Jan 8, 2010)

:thumbup:looks great


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Setup should be complete this weekend with many photos to fallow.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Little more progress.


----------



## baldoner01 (Jan 8, 2010)

that looks great!:thumbup: nice work!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow that is amazing.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

*Finally time for bags!!!!!!*

















































































































Still not done yet. have some leaky fitting to fix, and the levelers still need to go on, but its looking prity damn good.
I need to give a huge thanks to my best friends,* Sean Landregan* and *Drew Woods*. Without them, none of this would have been possible.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Now i just need for my 3 piece *Rotiforms* to show up and ill be golden!!!


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Glad I Could help Travis, now let's get it finished tomorrow.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: nice work


----------



## baldoner01 (Jan 8, 2010)

nice work it looks great:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Gelous


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

these stance is awesome... wow...


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

my jaw is on the floor. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

so good


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

I want my Rotiforms!!!1!1!!!!


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

white pepper said:


> my jaw is on the floor. :thumbup: :thumbup:


you bagged it? :wave:


looks great dude. :thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> you bagged it? :wave:


:laugh: :heart:


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

ug, chasing down leaks is such a pain in the ass.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

If possible pics of each corner where your elevel sensor is mounted please? I need ref :heart:
Awesome and I cannot wait what wheels you are replacing it with! You only said new rotiforms


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

mkim said:


> If possible pics of each corner where your elevel sensor is mounted please? I need ref :heart:
> Awesome and I cannot wait what wheels you are replacing it with! You only said new rotiforms


Chasing leaks has consumed all our time so far, havnt had the time to get the levelers on yet. 
The Rotiforms going on my car are will be the very first set of BWE's produced, and if they can be finished in time, will debut at the Rotiform booth at H2O.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

SorryIfarted said:


> Chasing leaks has consumed all our time so far, havnt had the time to get the levelers on yet.
> The Rotiforms going on my car are will be the very first set of BWE's produced, and if they can be finished in time, will debut at the Rotiform booth at H2O.


nice nice!
also on sensor not a problem i just got mine in the mail today. I was hoping to see some pictures of how you lined your sensor wires in the pics but couldn't find any. 

If not a hassle hope to some some of those too!  your project looks really fun! can't wait for the debut at H20 post pics on a3 section when happens thx! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Where'd you source the carpet for your hatch floor? How close does it ACTUALLY match? It looks pretty good, but are the pictures deceiving me?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't wait to see the wheels :thumbup: Looks amazing :beer:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> Where'd you source the carpet for your hatch floor? How close does it ACTUALLY match? It looks pretty good, but are the pictures deceiving me?


As for the carpet, I don't know where he got his but oem matching one is also sold by dorbitz design


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

that truck setup is car is spot on man, love it:thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

floor is actually a faux suede. audi uses a solid grey carpet, which we had bought a match originally but decided to do this suede since we wrapped everything under the floor too. made it easier.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

BEHOLD, my wheels.
























These images where just released by Rotiform today. These are my actual wheels (minus the massive lips) im not just saying these are what im planning to get. Cant wait to get them on.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

SH!T SON! Those are glorious! Absolutely stunning. Can't wait to see em on the A3.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Im sure they will look good on your car. But they look like a weird mix of teardrops and alphards. But with some tires, and a car with air and im sure they will be $$.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

98DUB said:


> Im sure they will look good on your car. But they look like a weird mix of teardrops and alphards. But with some tires, and a car with air and im sure they will be $$.


 I was thinking a mix of alphards and Tracer Techs, the techs cause of the rough machining look to the pockets. But they would be even better if they did the pockets in a gloss black powdercoat. But hell, your the baller. I am rolling on Keskin KT5's so my broke self has only hopes and dreams.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I was thinking a mix of alphards and Tracer Techs, the techs cause of the rough machining look to the pockets. But they would be even better if they did the pockets in a gloss black powdercoat. But hell, your the baller. I am rolling on Keskin KT5's so my broke self has only hopes and dreams.


The faces will be brushed, and the windows will be polished, there right out of the mill in these pics so thats totally raw.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

*
Did some more work today, got the rear levelers on, which are the hard ones. So it should be wrapped up this weekend.*

































*Oh and by the way, my wheels just got back from the finishers, and most likely will be shipping out tomorrow.*


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

SorryIfarted said:


> *
> Did some more work today, got the rear levelers on, which are the hard ones. So it should be wrapped up this weekend.*
> 
> 
> ...


WHEELS OMG!!!!!! :heart::heart::heart:

also levelers detail shots plz so i can diy :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

SorryIfarted said:


>


be careful with the rear sensor there. really easy to overextend and break them. better to mount them more towards the inside, on the control arm itself.

(don't ask how i know) :banghead:

wheels are looking fresh


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

BklynMKV said:


> be careful with the rear sensor there. really easy to overextend and break them. better to mount them more towards the inside, on the control arm itself.
> 
> (don't ask how i know) :banghead:
> 
> wheels are looking fresh


We measured the full travel of the rear control arm. It's safe where it's is.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree. I wish you luck with that placement. I also like the control arm mounting location because it doesn't put holes in the body. To each his own.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

I tacked some studs on the body. No holes lol shocks were at full height with room left on the sensor. Made way more sense to mount to the upper arm then the lower arm when I got to looking at it.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, loving those Rotiforms:beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

mmm the finished wheels are no no too sexy!


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Here they are finished and ready to be shipped out.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

I’m ready to shoot this at h20 after seeing the finished product! :thumbup::thumbup:

-jordan


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

corrado_sean2 said:


> I tacked some studs on the body. No holes lol shocks were at full height with room left on the sensor. Made way more sense to mount to the upper arm then the lower arm when I got to looking at it.


just saw you were running the airlift rear shocks and bag. they have less travel/lift than a bagyard/bilstein rear setup, which will overextend the sensors when mounted in the fender well.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

yah the air lifts are super short. we got the levelers all in and finished last night. works good. no issues so far.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Are the wheels polished or chrome? If they are polished.. wow. I don't know much about the plating process, whether or not you can cover parts like powder coating. Those things are awesome. Rotiform is definitely coming out with some nice stuff. Must be hard to come up with new wheels to keep things fresh all the time. These are fresh.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

brushed faces, polished windows, and powdercoat cleared


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

corrado_sean2 said:


> brushed faces, polished windows, and powdercoat cleared


what he said


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

I came back to check on the build since I last saw it on the first day, but none of the pictures work.  Not sure if its me or the pictures but I can see the sick Eos on page 2.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Appears my photobucket has exceeded its limit, anyone know of any other good free photo hosting places?


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

It's been a while since I've posted pictures so I wasn't sure what the problem was. What about Flickr? It seems like you have to pay for everything now..... Pretty lame


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

BIG_ANT said:


> It's been a while since I've posted pictures so I wasn't sure what the problem was. What about Flickr? It seems like you have to pay for everything now..... Pretty lame


FLIKR's free :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Twilliams83 said:


> FLIKR's free :thumbup:


theres a "c" in there


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

98DUB said:


> theres a "c" in there


whatever hahaha


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

I saw few on Rotiform's facebook! As soon as I saw them I knew exactly what car it was cause of all the BWE talk... 

Looks SICK!!!:beer::beer::beer: 

Hope to have a set of Rotiform's ordered in the next couple weeks once the details are straightened out. Good luck at H20i, wish I could have made it out.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Since you won't update with pics, BAM!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i almost really like the wheels. just wish it didnt have that lil flap between the spokes


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

jettahead99 said:


> Since you won't update with pics, BAM!


Great pic


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

here you go Travis


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Drewwoods said:


> here you go Travis


:thumbup::beer:

Saw this in person on sunday night @ the 45th st plaza. Looks sooo good.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Car looked great at h2o! Very nice work


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> Car looked great at h2o! Very nice work


 Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Indeed, the a3 looked mint at H2O!


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Indeed, the a3 looked mint at H2O!


 Thanks dude, as soon as i can get my friend to take some professional shots of it, i was gunna post it up in the bagriders needs pics thread, as i sourced several of my parts from you guys.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Car was featured on State of Stance 
http://stateofstance.com/2012/01/17/avant-garde/


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

really like the front 3/4 shot huh? haha

Car looks good


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Awww yaaaa :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done! :beer:


----------

